
Ask HN: How to maintain IP reputation in email campaigns? - tuyguntn
Based on this post[0] I have a question to startups&#x2F;eCommerce sites, who do email marketing.<p>How do you maintain IP reputation if you want to keep costs small.<p>Does using services like MailChimp fixes all of your issues?<p>Any tips and hints for companies to keep email marketing cost small?<p>[0] - https:&#x2F;&#x2F;news.ycombinator.com&#x2F;item?id=15493127
======
mig4ng
Using Amazon SES will most likely solve all your problems. Check Sendy (Paid)
or MailWizz (Paid) or freeCodeCamp Mail for Good (Free) for a host it yourself
solution.

